# الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع.



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2010)

*





الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع.





هذا ما نشعر به فى بعض الأحيان خلال عملية نمونا. 
تبدو حياتنا فى حالة من عدم الإستقرار فى الوقت الذى فيه ننمو ونتمدد. النمو مؤلم والتغيير يعطى الشعور
بعدم الإستقرار.

فى وسط هذه التغييرات، الله يريد أن يرحمنا ويؤكد لنا محبته والتزامه بنا. ربما نشعر بالتزعزع وعدم الإستقرار.
 ربما نتغير. ربما تبدو الأشياء مختلفة ومتغيرة. 
ولكننا نستطيع أن نعتمد على محبة الله. محبته التى لا تفشل ولا تتزعزع.

وعد الله بالمحبة التى لا تفشل وعهده بالسلام يعطينا الأمان، الذى نحتاجه اليوم فى وجه عاصفة التغيير التى يأتى بها التعافى. تقدم لنا محبة الله مرساة أمان وسلامة. محبة الله تعطى السلام والسكينة التى لا يمكن أن تُنزع منا.

فإن الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع أما إحسانى فلا يزول عنك وعهد سلامى لا يتزعزع قال راحمك الرب.


م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*فأن الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع, أما احساني فلا يزول عنك ... قال راحمك الرب  أش10:54
*​
*فى وسط هذه التغييرات، الله يريد أن يرحمنا ويؤكد لنا محبته والتزامه بنا. ربما نشعر بالتزعزع وعدم الإستقرار. ربما نتغير. ربما تبدو الأشياء مختلفة ومتغيرة. ولكننا نستطيع أن نعتمد على محبة الله. محبته التى لا تفشل ولا تتزعزع
ميرسى موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *فأن الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع, أما احساني فلا يزول عنك ... قال راحمك الرب  أش10:54
> *​
> 
> *فى وسط هذه التغييرات، الله يريد أن يرحمنا ويؤكد لنا محبته والتزامه بنا. ربما نشعر بالتزعزع وعدم الإستقرار. ربما نتغير. ربما تبدو الأشياء مختلفة ومتغيرة. ولكننا نستطيع أن نعتمد على محبة الله. محبته التى لا تفشل ولا تتزعزع
> ...


*أشكرك مشرفتنا المباركة لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*
أشكرك مشرفنا المبارك لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة*


----------

